# 'The enlightened mind' and 'The universe is infinite'



## Boc

Whats the latin for 'The enlightened mind' and 'The universe is infinite'

Thanks all


----------



## Whodunit

Boc said:
			
		

> Whats the latin for 'The enlightened mind' and 'The universe is infinite'
> 
> Thanks all


 
I could imagine two versions for "The enlightened mind":

Mens exculta
Ingenii acies

"The universe is infinite" should be:

Universum infinitum est.


----------



## Boc

Thanks!

What is the difference between 'Mens exculta' and 'Ingenii acies' given that they are completely different?


----------



## Negg

mens exculta = esprit cultivé
ingenii acies = vivacité de l'esprit
They're not completely different. It's +/- the same idea in fact.


----------



## Whodunit

Well, I bet "ingenii acies" is more appropriate for you:

mens = mind
excultum = perfected
_mens exculta = the perfect(ed) mind_

ingenium = of the mind (genitive case)
acies = mental faculty/acumen
_ingenii acies = acumen of the mind_

Maybe someone else will come up with a more literal translation.


----------



## Outsider

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "The universe is infinite" should be:
> 
> Universum infinitum est.


"Universum" is a modern word. "Orbs"?


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Universum" is a modern word. "Orbs"?


 
Hm, do you mean "orbis"? That would be "Milky Way". I simply tried to translate "outer space", which led me to "mundi universitas". So I tried looking up in the Latin part of my dictionary and then found:



> *ūni-versus* _a._ (_Old L._) *-vorsus* 3 (_m. adv._; <*oinovorsus _..._) 1. a) all, whole, entire, ...; 3. _noun_ *-um*, _ī_ _n_ outer space.


 
_a._ = and
_Old L._ = Old Latin
3 = ĕre declension
_m._ = masculine
_adv._ = adverb
< = derived from
* = not proved, just reconstructed
_ī_ = genitive ending
_n_ = neuter


----------



## Outsider

O.K., apparently the word is not as modern as I thought.


----------



## Boc

Thanks guys this is really nice of you


----------

